# Lean-to horse shelter



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, wivey wants a new lean-to for our largest pasture land to accomidate max of 3 horses at a time. Dont want or need any subsurface material --- Was thinking of something like this - 24'L
12'W and sloping 8 to 10' in height (sloping highest in front to 8' in back) --- using total of (6) 6x6 posts (concreted in) for corners and one at 12' center front and back of shelter. Running topplate of 2x6 flats for walls/base - 2x4s for studs etc & 2x8s for rafters using metal hangers and simple stringers with gal tin for roof. Also wanted to just use PT ply for exterior walls. ---- Any idea on best/most economical design size and or different constuction techniques? It really doesn't have to be this large of a shelter as smaller ones are 10x12 and they "fit" in their just fine in bad weather. Remember that horses dont like to be confined unless they must and even then -- they like to roam around the cold rain... Stupid animals. 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Stupid animals??? They aren't the ones building the shelter!!! Their the ones that go in it!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Stupid animals ---- ig: :monkey: :bull: :elephant: :dog: :cat: :serta: 

would rather run around in the freezing rain than stay in the dry shelter --- Guess I might make a gate for them this time --- (great something else to continual fix) :jumpropeb


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy:

I am working on the "top secret project" and should have something to you later this week. PM me your email.

Leo


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Just send it to my primary one here --- [email protected] --- Thanks, leo   

Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Will do.


----------

